# Functioning



## gwstwin (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello everyone i wanted to know if anyone else are feeling the symptoms im about to name

1. blank mind , feeling like you have no thoughts or monologue go through your head and feeling like your conscience mind is the only thing keeping you from somewhat thinking

2. forgetfullness , short term memory, clumsiness

3. looking in the mirror and feeling like thats not u in the reflection but it looks like you , loss of self , feeling like u have no soul smiling and laughing is a hard task or just being yourself and happy feels fake

4. Does anyone find it hard to concentrate and read sometimes i feel like i have a mental retardation issue reading and soaking in the material is so hard for me right now. Its like i need reading lessons. i never felt like this before even though ive never been a reader reading never felt like this though

If anyone feels these symptoms can u please tell me how u are dealing with it because i am currently a nursing student and my blank mind and reading issues is causing me alot of distress i just want this feeling to go away


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Yes

4. Yes


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely yes to all four of them. The blank mind is a straight up bitch. All the other symptoms of my dp are a like a day care in comparison to that. I'm also a student and have difficulty getting information in my head as well. I have to work about 10 to 15 times harder just to get information to stick. At this point I'm pretty positive that I don't have a soul.


----------



## gwstwin (Oct 24, 2011)

Walkingzombie said:


> Absolutely yes to all four of them. The blank mind is a straight up bitch. All the other symptoms of my dp are a like a day care in comparison to that. I'm also a student and have difficulty getting information in my head as well. I have to work about 10 to 15 times harder just to get information to stick. At this point I'm pretty positive that I don't have a soul.


since you are a student like me what have been your studying tactics that have helped you during this difficult experience thank you for answering and the other symptoms are day care too compared to the blank mind and feeling like i have no soul/emotions when will this start to fade away for us


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

gwstwin said:


> since you are a student like me what have been your studying tactics that have helped you during this difficult experience thank you for answering and the other symptoms are day care too compared to the blank mind and feeling like i have no soul/emotions when will this start to fade away for us


It's always sad to see someone on the forum with the blank mind symptom. It's funny because most people who experience DP don't have it. The may have weird and intrusive thoughts or an over analytical mind, but they still have thoughts nonetheless. I literally don't have any thoughts. None. It makes the days seem exactly the same. For everyone else in the world, each day is a brand new start. A new beginning, but with this it feels like everyday is the same and each day is awful.

I really haven't found much that helps. I read each chapter at least twice, record my professors lectures, and make flash cards, but the information still hardly gets in. It's not like I'm not trying, it's just that as hard as I do try nothing seems to stick. There once was a point where I did well in school, was a sociable person, and had a girlfriend. Now I spend my days in silence because I'm trapped in my blank mind.


----------

